# Anyone have experience with a jones mountain twin/ultra mountain twin?



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about getting a stiffer snowboard and I'm tossing up between getting the jones mountain twin and ultra mountain twin in a 162 length (I'm 6'0", about 86kg).

For the most part I'm usually on groomers most of the time but am definitely open to trying more backcountry. I'm looking for a board that can take me all over the mountain to do some jumps and of course something that's great for carving as well. From what I've read, the mountain twin and ultra mountain twin seem to tick all those boxes. Anyone care to chime in if I'm off track?

Also, I was thinking of getting union contact pros to go with them. Would these go well?


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a stiffer snowboard and I'm tossing up between getting the jones mountain twin and ultra mountain twin in a 162 length (I'm 6'0", about 86kg).
> 
> ...


Not sure what was your board before. I'm very cautious regarding the possible jump to a lot stiffer board if you were used to a medium flex board. The mountain twin is a different beast from all the boards out there. It's the best all mountain board you can find. So if you are coming from a rocker board or from a beginners board, this is your target.
The mountain ultra twin is stiffer, ready for bigger speeds but you will lose some of the low speed buttering action you can get from the normal mountain twin. If you owned a previous all mountain board with a medium flex, then i guess you can jump to this one with no problem.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> The mountain twin is a different beast from all the boards out there. It's the best all mountain board you can find. So if you are coming from a rocker board or from a beginners board, this is your target.


Please post a link to the independent study that proves this claim.
Or is this just your own opinion?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Jonny C said:
> 
> 
> > The mountain twin is a different beast from all the boards out there. It's the best all mountain board you can find. So if you are coming from a rocker board or from a beginners board, this is your target.
> ...


I just googled "best all mountain snowboard". It doesn't even make most of the lists that came up. I'm sure it's a fine board but pretty sure the "different beast from all othe boards" thing is something wildly inaccurate. The mountain twin is more like most other board than my Fullbag Hammerhead or my Burton Cloudsplitter or my Prior BC for instance.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Mtn Twin is a mid-stiff all mountain freeride deck. The Ultra is a bit stiffer and a bit damper than the standard. I would not put Contact Pros on either. If you really want Union go Atlas but if I was getting a Mtn Twin I'd be putting Targas, XFs, Drives, Capos, or Bent Metal Transfers on it.


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just picked up a 160 Ultra Mountain Twin yesterday and got 1 day on it. My other boards are a 157 Arbor Coda Rocker and 155 Rossi Jibsaw. The Ultra MT was definitely more work but it was super stable bombing through the chop, carves hard (for having rockered tips), poppy, and way faster compared the other two. I used a demo for 2 runs with malavitas before going back to the shop and swiping up the discounted new one and putting my Cartels on it. The cartels (2013) worked but were a little softer than ideal. It felt a little better with the new Vitas. I'm wanting some Genesis X's for it but can't find any



Nivek said:


> The Mtn Twin is a mid-stiff all mountain freeride deck. The Ultra is a bit stiffer and a bit damper than the standard. I would not put Contact Pros on either. If you really want Union go Atlas but if I was getting a Mtn Twin I'd be putting Targas, XFs, Drives, Capos, or Bent Metal Transfers on it.


Nivek, curious of the 3 in red which you'd prefer? I had the first year Drives in medium and large and didn't like being between sizes with size 10.5 boots. The heel cup was too narrow in M, and straps bottomed out on L. They were also a bit much for my Coda rocker. Would Katana's be an improvement over cartels in this or should I look at stepping up to Targas? I feel like the Genesis X would be ideal for response while still allowing a smooth and forgiving ride but can't find them anywhere..


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Any chance you've had experience with the regular mountain twin? From all the descriptions here in this thread, I think the ultra might be too stiff/advanced for my level. I'm thinking I should look for a 160 now


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

No experience with the standard MT. I probably would have went that direction if they had them at the kirkwood demo or retail shop but they didnt.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

wind gypsy said:


> I just picked up a 160 Ultra Mountain Twin yesterday and got 1 day on it. My other boards are a 157 Arbor Coda Rocker and 155 Rossi Jibsaw. The Ultra MT was definitely more work but it was super stable bombing through the chop, carves hard (for having rockered tips), poppy, and way faster compared the other two. I used a demo for 2 runs with malavitas before going back to the shop and swiping up the discounted new one and putting my Cartels on it. The cartels (2013) worked but were a little softer than ideal. It felt a little better with the new Vitas. I'm wanting some Genesis X's for it but can't find any
> 
> 
> 
> Nivek, curious of the 3 in red which you'd prefer? I had the first year Drives in medium and large and didn't like being between sizes with size 10.5 boots. The heel cup was too narrow in M, and straps bottomed out on L. They were also a bit much for my Coda rocker. Would Katana's be an improvement over cartels in this or should I look at stepping up to Targas? I feel like the Genesis X would be ideal for response while still allowing a smooth and forgiving ride but can't find them anywhere..


While the Katana is a super versatile binding I don't think it's what you're looking for to replace Cartels. Targa from Rome for sure. And the new Drive is hanger 2.0 so you'll fit better in the medium compared to year one. If your looking for power and smooth go Drives, all out support and drive the Targas, and the XF if you want a direct connection to the deck and aren't super concerned with dampness.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

do you guys think this board suites someone at an intermediate level?


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> do you guys think this board suites someone at an intermediate level?


I do. In my experience a stiffer camrock board is still forgiving compared to say a lib T Rice where rocker between the feet hurts stability and camber in the tips makes it catchy.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

wind gypsy said:


> nickpapagiorgio said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys think this board suites someone at an intermediate level?
> ...


Would you say that applies to the mountain twin or both the regular and ultra mountain twin?

I'm starting to think I should get a 160 over a 162


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd say it applies to either. Get a 160 reg Mountain Twin and I don't think you'll find it too aggressive and it wont be too short. Hopefully your feet aren't too big? 

The way I see it - its already more forgiving than a "beginner" camber deck and nobody ever thought twice about that when all snowboards were standard camber.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

wind gypsy said:


> I'd say it applies to either. Get a 160 reg Mountain Twin and I don't think you'll find it too aggressive and it wont be too short. Hopefully your feet aren't too big?
> 
> The way I see it - its already more forgiving than a "beginner" camber deck and nobody ever thought twice about that when all snowboards were standard camber.


160 mountain twin it is! Thank you and everybody else who chimed in this thread! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## mark bowtell (Sep 20, 2017)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a stiffer snowboard and I'm tossing up between getting the jones mountain twin and ultra mountain twin in a 162 length (I'm 6'0", about 86kg).
> 
> ...


Hey mate I am 48 years old have a mountain twin and love it and now looking a getting a ultra this was my first board. only been at it for 3 years..


----------

